# Three excellent bargain downloads



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Quite new and well worth the princely sum of 99 cents each!

Beethoven: Complete symphonies; Wyn Morris and the London SO. Haven't listened yet, but good reviews.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MYA5OLK/ref=oh_aui_d_detailpage_o00_?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Beethoven: Complete piano sonatas; Richard Taub. A solid cycle with some interesting features. Excellent sound.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MS9DT3Q/ref=oh_aui_d_detailpage_o00_?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Beethoven: Complete string quartets; Colorado Quartet. Originally on Parnassus, this is a really great find. Some of the best sound in these works I've heard, and really excellent performances. If you get only one of these three, this is the one.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N6SWRVG/ref=oh_aui_d_detailpage_o00_?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. But unless Amazon's required downloading program has been updated to support Linux, I would have to find as Microsoft OS loaded computer to do it.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Florestan said:


> Thanks for the heads up. But unless Amazon's required downloading program has been updated to support Linux, I would have to find as Microsoft OS loaded computer to do it.


I download them all the time without the Amazon Music Player Program. After I hit download now it asks me to use the player but in small print below it says something like just download the file and then I am able to download them in a Zip file.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

realdealblues said:


> I download them all the time without the Amazon Music Player Program. After I hit download now it asks me to use the player but in small print below it says something like just download the file and then I am able to download them in a Zip file.


Ah. Thanks! I missed that. That's the problem with Amazon. They try so hard for you not to see the easy option. I wonder if they hired any folks from CNet or from Microsoft.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Don't we have a thread for ridiculous bargains somewhere?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Don't we have a thread for ridiculous bargains somewhere?


Yes, I guess it is a different category, these being only excellent bargains.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Yes, I guess it is a different category, these being only excellent bargains.


But perhaps the other thread has more visitors traffic.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> But perhaps the other thread has more visitors traffic.


Yes, it may. But Ken may have done it this way to get immediate attention to these specific sets, whereas it is in a long chain of posts on the other thread, which I think Ken also started.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Complete Bach organ works. Free.

http://www.blockmrecords.org/bach/index.htm


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

geralmar said:


> Complete Bach organ works. Free.
> 
> http://www.blockmrecords.org/bach/index.htm


That's what we call a real bargain.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I picked up the Beethoven string Quartets. Good performances.


----------

